# bodytropin(aka somatropin) by body-pham? HELP!



## p.dougs90 (May 18, 2019)

Hey guys ran across a new product tonight id never seen before from Body-Pharm. it is HGH, Somatropin. I am a HUGE fan of body pharm but never knew they had GH. i have never tried HGH before and really want to but know legit stuff is hard to come by, and expensive. Anyway, as i was browsing one of my online sorces came across this "bodytropin" stuff and it caught my eye, but here is what im hung up on about it. It's ONLY 49 dollars!?!?! Here is how its dosed....

Bodytropin 10 IUGENERAL INFORMATION:
Manufacturer: BodyPharm
Substance: Somatropin (r-hGH)
Package: 10 mL Vial (10 IU - 3,33 mg/mL)

This is copy and pasted from the site. From the bit of research I have done online most guys take 5-8 IU's a day so this roughly last 2ish weeks? right? Just super hung up about it because similar sketch "brands" are charging on the low side 240 bucks for practically the same. i dunno i'm lost and confused here. somebody help me out.... thanks


----------



## Viduus (May 18, 2019)

Does it come with a toy for my kids?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 18, 2019)

Wanna buy a bridge?


----------



## p.dougs90 (May 18, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Does it come with a toy for my kids?


nah unfortunately not but after you finish ur quarter pounder with cheese and mcnuggets if ur still hungry, i got a big mac u can come and choke on


----------



## p.dougs90 (May 18, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wanna buy a bridge?


i don't even know how to respond, what does this even mean?


----------



## j2048b (May 18, 2019)

p.dougs90 said:


> i don't even know how to respond, what does this even mean?




that means if you believe body pharmmmm has gh at that price he has a bridge he would like to sell you.....


i as well have ocean front property in arizona on the cheap....$1,000 per acre.... got a ton of acreage....


----------

